# [KVM/OVZ] MyRSK.com - 4GB RAM KVM From $6.99, FREE FTP+DNS! [US/UK/CZ]



## rsk (Dec 5, 2013)

MyRSK webhosting solutions has entered the budget vps market since well over a year now (globally). However, we have been providing webhosting solutions since 2009 locally - in Dubai for young entrepreneurs and startup companies. We are currently holding strong with many, many happy clients 

Before you jump me with "you said you will not offer budget vps anymore" statements 

I just would like to say that MyRSK will be offering both managed and unmanaged budget vps solutions, this was in the best interest of our clients, and they deserve all the best 

Just a gentle reminder: *NO PUBLIC TORRENTING, SPAMMING, AND OTHER ILLEGAL ACTIVITIES ALLOWED!*

*OpenVZ Czech Republic (Zlin) FDCServers*

4096MB Guaranteed RAM 
400GB HD 
4000GB Bandwidth 100mb/s Port 
FREE Addons Pack (10GB backup space + hosted DNS!) 
$6.99/month only! 
[ORDER]

*KVM UK (Coventry) UKServers*

1024MB Guaranteed RAM 
50GB HD 
1000GB Bandwidth 100mb/s Port 
FREE Addons Pack (10GB backup space + hosted DNS!) 
$6.99/month only! 
[ORDER]

*KVM US (Atlanta) [email protected]*

4096MB Guaranteed RAM   
80GB HD   
1000GB Bandwidth 100mb/s Port   
FREE Addons Pack (10GB backup space + hosted DNS!)   
$9.99/month only!  opcorn: 
[ORDER]

*We DO NOT allow (not limited to) :*
Phishing
Hacking
Port Scanning
P*rn*graphy (of any kind)
IRC Bots
Spam
Proxy
Nulled Scripts
 
 
*Datacenter Information and test files : http://myrsk.com/network.php*
 
*For queries or support please submit a ticket* *:* *http://myrsk.com/whm...ubmitticket.php*
 
*Addons: *
DirectAdmin = $6/month
 
My warmest regards,
R. Alkhaili
www.myrsk.com


----------



## lbft (Dec 5, 2013)

The title says "4GB RAM KVM From $6.99" but there is no offer matching that description in the post.


----------



## rsk (Dec 5, 2013)

lbft said:


> The title says "4GB RAM KVM From $6.99" but there is no offer matching that description in the post.


Although the title is misleading, it is true. Plans start from $6.99, but the 4gb kvm is at $9.99 

Sorry about that.

Regards,

R. Alkhaili


----------



## sundaymouse (Dec 7, 2013)

rsk said:


> Although the title is misleading, it is true. Plans start from $6.99, but the 4gb kvm is at $9.99
> 
> Sorry about that.
> 
> ...


As far as I'm concerned, this kind of misleading advertising is illegal in many countries.


----------



## aglodek (Dec 7, 2013)

How much for extra /29 ipv4's?


----------



## rsk (Dec 8, 2013)

aglodek said:


> How much for extra /29 ipv4's?


$2.5 per IP


----------



## woochun (Dec 17, 2013)

Seems very good plan.


----------

